# Explaining PRSI and Health Levies 2007



## Brendan Burgess (9 Dec 2005)

This covers employees in industrial, commercial and service-type employment and Public Servants recruited from 6 April 1995.

*This is very complicated and so is subject to correction and reinterpretation*


*If your taxable pay is less than € 1469(€1300) in any month*
You pay nothing

*If your taxable pay is between €1469.01 to €2080 in any month *
First €551: 0%
Balance: 4%

*If your taxable pay is over €2080 in any month*
First €551: 2%
Balance: 6% up to €48,800 annually
Salary from  €48,800 to €100,200:  2% 
Salary greater than €100,200 2.5%

*Or if you are paid weekly...

* *If your taxable pay is less than €339in any week*
You pay nothing

*If your taxable pay is between €339.01 and €480 in any week *
First €127: 0% 
Balance: 4%

*If your taxable pay is over €480 in any week *
First €127: 2%
Balance: 6% up to €48,800 annually
 Salary from  €48,800 to €100,200:  2% 
 Salary greater than €100,200 2.5%
 

*Clarifications and complications:*
PRSI/Health Levy is is calculated on the weekly or monthly pay. So if you are paid €299 one week and €1,000 the next. The €299 is exempt from PRSI as it is below €300 whereas the €1000 is subject to the top rate. 

PRSI/Health Levy is cumulative in the sense that if you earn over €48,800 in any year the rate is reduced to 2% 

*Subclass A2 *who earn more than €480 per week pay 4% up to €48,800 and nothing on the balance i.e. they pay no Health Levy
( medical card holders and people getting a social welfare Widow's Widower's, Pension, One-Parent Family Payment or Deserted Wife's Benefit Or Allowance)




*EMPLOYERS PRSI ( No change from 2005) *

10.75% on the whole pay except:

For taxable pay up to €356 per week( €1543 per month), the rate is 8.5% of the whole taxable pay


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Dec 2006)

Acknowledgements

has corrected the above information and suggested many changes to make it better and more accurate. 

Brendan


----------

